
Ask HN: What does your investment portfolio look like? - thekhatribharat
- What are the asset classes and their approximate percent allocation in different portfolios? No need to mention the amounts invested.<p>- What are the annualised returns of your portfolios?<p>- What are the emerging asset classes you&#x27;re excited about and why?<p>- What Fintech products or services do you use for retail investing?
======
thiago_fm
40% emerging markets stocks which I know very well and always follow them from
quarter to quarter. 60% in cash.

I think a crisis will happen so I would rather keep my money so when it
happens, I can buy some stuff.

~~~
marketgod
How long have you been in cash? Are you at least putting your cash in a GIC or
bonds or treasury bills so you get some relief?

Cash decreases in value by the inflation rate daily so it's not a wise
investment.

The market looks fine right now.

~~~
thiago_fm
I don't care about 2% a year, a bit more would cost me LIQUIDITY or would cost
me more % if I need liquidity. Again, I care about liquidity. I currently make
more in a month than that. I would only care about this if I would be already
financially independent, with a few mlns on my bank.

Market doesn't look fine to me. Yield curve changed. Very likely that in 18
months there will be a crisis.

------
sloaken
In the US market, I am in the paranoid camp ... I have 80% cash right now.
Waiting for a major drop, which is long over due.

